# Less and less sunlight.



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2012)

Winter will be here soon... now that we are past July 21.n


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Scotty always with the positivity. Bring on the short days & cold weather!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 24, 2012)

come on guys, summer is fun as is fall.  enjoy each season.  It isnt even august yet!!!


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sort of joking, I am enjoying the summer, although with a 5 week old baby I'm mostly stuck indoors


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2012)

I like summer,  just love winter.


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Well ya gotta figure. You probably only get 60 or 70 summers and winters in your lifetime (that you can actually "do" stuff, I'm not including your infant years). Gotta make the most of each one!


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 24, 2012)

Half way through the typically 6 month long off season, as opening day should be in about 3 months!

I enjoy Summer activities, but not Summer weather. Right now I mostly have my sights set on Fall and the arrival of cooler air, but it is nice to know that skiing isn't really all that far off.


----------



## John W (Jul 25, 2012)

Football Season begins for us METS/JETS fans tomorrow and with it the Fall Kickoff. Midtown Manhattan had a bit of a fall breeze in the shade today and it was the first time I have felt that this year.  There is something to do in every season.  And I love to do all of it.

But like most of us on this site, Scotty, Riverskier, Myself, all of us can't wait for the snow to fall.  The southern hemisphere is having he winter we missed.  I for one am jealous... And had I not started a new JO, would have tried for Las Lenas or Portillo this year.  That said I am looking forward to a better year and think we will get it...  

Lets go Jets and lets go cold weather!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2012)

well this is one great thing about summer.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Cannonball (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in the arctic now and the day length is getting shorter by 10 minutes per day (compared ~2min/day in New England).  Even though the days are still a lot longer here than back home, it's amazing how it creates the feeling of racing towards winter.


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> I'm in the arctic now and the day length is getting shorter by 10 minutes per day (compared ~2min/day in New England).  Even though the days are still a lot longer here than back home, it's amazing how it creates the feeling of racing towards winter.



That is cool .... what do you do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> That is cool .... what do you do?



Marine Ecology.  In Chukchi Sea now.  With some down time, and a surprisingly good internet connection...


----------



## marcski (Sep 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Marine Ecology.  In Chukchi Sea now.  With some down time, and a surprisingly good internet connection...



That's awesome, cannonball.  That must be really cool and interesting.  You can probably even see Sarah Palin waving to the Russians. Lol.  . 

We go away to the shore the week before labor day every year.  And sunrIse is a minute later and sunset a minute earlier every day.  10 minutes is huge!  Must be cool to experience.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2012)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=40.77916202400716&lon=-110.37272723632816  It is going to snow in Utah this week, and nice cold temps too.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 8, 2012)

marcski said:


> That's awesome, cannonball.  That must be really cool and interesting.  You can probably even see Sarah Palin waving to the Russians. Lol.  .
> 
> We go away to the shore the week before labor day every year.  And sunrIse is a minute later and sunset a minute earlier every day.  10 minutes is huge!  Must be cool to experience.



Ha, yeah, that's a running joke on board.  We are a hell of a lot closer to Russia than she ever was.

The fact that it's puking snow right now adds a nice touch to my fantasies of turns this season.


----------

